# Virtual Holiday Mantel 2011: Season's Greetings from QuattroWorld



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the holiday season sets in, we've begun to decorate our annual Virtual Holiday Mantel (VHM). Next to sit on our fireplace is this card from QuattroWorld.com.

http://www.quattroworld.com


----------



## moorewr (Jan 20, 2011)

I approve of Santa's good taste in selecting a B5 A4/S4 as his sleigh.


----------

